# stick or move?



## dreaddan (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi, 
Just thought if pick your brains as im not entily sure what to do with our mortage...
Our tiein period ends soon (feb iirc) but our fixed rate runs for a extra year so should we look now for a better deal or hope that there will still be some good deals in a year?

It's currently fixed at 5.9% doing a quick look places some places are offering iro 4% eg 3.69% abby & 3.99% halifax

cheers
Dan


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Fixed rates are not very good at the moment.

The banks like to blame it on swap rates, but they are quite low at the moment, they just want to grab extra margin.

What LTV are you looking to lend at?

I am in the process of remortgaging and will be switching to an Abbey 3 year tracker at 229bps above base.

I have always been a fixed man before. However, there is no inflation in the system and I can not see base rates rising significantly in the short to medium term.


----------



## dreaddan (Mar 9, 2007)

sorry for the delay in responding i forgot that id posted.
LTV erm...going on my 'guess' of the value 75% on the last valudation we got 68%.
im really tempted to swap to a tracker/varable but most are so close to the fixed rates im not sure if it's worth it


----------

